# Filters - Variable Condenser



## jrgoresko (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm  using an omega brand variable condenser enlarger.  I have the filters that slide over the condenser itself, as opposed to ones that can be put under the lens.  I was just wondering basically what number filter I should start on as a base.  When I took photography classes a few years ago, I'm pretty sure I remember always using the same filter to start with and adjusting from there.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 26, 2004)

It's a personal decision, although I think most folks would probably start with 2, 2.5, or 3.  I prefer 2, although if I know the image was taken in low contrast lighting then I might start with 3.


----------



## jrgoresko (Apr 26, 2004)

Should I use filters when I'm making a contact sheet as well?


----------



## oriecat (Apr 26, 2004)

I wouldn't.  I think you should be able to see what the straight negs are giving you.


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 26, 2004)

Once again a personal choice, although like Orie, I do not usually use contrast filters when contact printing.

As I was thinking about this subject some more I realized that I don't always start with a #2 contrast filter.  As you increase the enlargement ratio contrast decreases; this means if you make an 8x10 from a 35mm neg and decide that the correct filter is a #2, then it will probably need a higher contrast filter to achieve the same print contrast at 11x14.

So I start with a #2 when I am printing 8x10s from medium format negs (which is what most of my recent printing has been).  I probably start with a #2.5 or #3 when printing 8x10s from 35mm (which I just haven't done in a while) or 11x14s from MF.  I usually like to see what a print from 4x5 looks like before I use any contrast filters; often I don't need to mess with it if I'm printing an 8x10 or 11x14.


----------



## TheProf (Apr 27, 2004)

Ive also heard that using no filter is basicaly like using a two, of course your exposure time will be less without a filter, but I think the contrast will be the same. 

Ya I usually look at the neg and if it looks like a "normal" range Ill use a 2 if it looks Hot (contrasty) Ill start with a 1 and so on


----------

